# Luxating Patella and post op complications



## JodieT

Hello there, I've just joined this site to see if any one has advice on my little chihuahua Coco.

She is 7months old and has luxating patella grade 3 & 4 on her hind legs. She has had the operation on the knee that had slipped out and was causing her pain. The grade 3 leg. The procedure she had was a trochlea block recession and a tibial crest transposition. She had that op just under a week ago and I had her post op check today and everything is healing nicely, no infection and she's placing the leg in the correct position to walk but is not putting weight on it yet which is expected. However the pin is protruding the skin, I was warned about this happening as she is a tiny pup and therefore doesn't have much soft tissue between the bones, pin and skin.

I've spoken to the specialist, got an appointment tomorrow just to get her properly looked at and to put my mind at ease.

The specialist has said that he may opt to leave the pin in place, keep her on antibiotics, patched up and hope that an infection doesn't occur. This is just until the bones fuse and the pin can be removed.

Just wondering if anyone on these forums have encountered any similar problems or if any one could give me some additional advice?

Coco also unfortunately has carpal valgus on her front legs, this does not seem to cause much problems, touch wood!

With all this in mind she's still quite hyper, really ruffs up her bed to mole. Is always up and down and trying to play with me and my other chihuahua boy Tenga.
I've kept her buster collar on the majority of the time so she cannot chew the stitches, she's not been allowed to jump, climb, run or play. I was so worried about the pin coming thru the skin so I've kept her so quiet or tried but it has happened anyway.
I really am hoping my lil girl heals up!
Any advice or experiences/ information would be helpful.

Thank you,
Jodie


----------



## susan davis

I had a chi whose pin came thru the skin. She was in alot of pain with it. The vet went in and shortened it, so it didn't protrude so much. I can't imagine having a pin thru my knee skin! I know she is tiny, but come on now----get the vet to cut off the piece that is protruding! Sue


----------



## JodieT

"but come on now"? Sorry do you think this is my choice? Or that I like this.. Cause I really don't like seeing my pup in pain at all! 

I can only go by what the orthopaedic vet specialist says.. Yes shortening it would and does sound like the best bet but it's an 8mm pin, holding her bones together. If they shorten it then it adds to the risk of it breaking or bending which would be worse..

Sorry but your reply sounds quite patronising.. I am and will do the best to help my little one but can only go by what the vet says.. Not like I can order them to do a procedure they do not recommend!


----------



## michele

JodieT said:


> "but come on now"? Sorry do you think this is my choice? Or that I like this.. Cause I really don't like seeing my pup in pain at all!
> 
> I can only go by what the orthopaedic vet specialist says.. Yes shortening it would and does sound like the best bet but it's an 8mm pin, holding her bones together. If they shorten it then it adds to the risk of it breaking or bending which would be worse..
> 
> Sorry but your reply sounds quite patronising.. I am and will do the best to help my little one but can only go by what the vet says.. Not like I can order them to do a procedure they do not recommend!


I'm so sorry your little one is going through this,yes you must take your vets advice,he's the one who can see your pup in person and would know what is best.I hope some others come on here for you as a few have had this surgery on theirs


----------



## svdreamer

Sorry you are going through this. As none of mine have had the surgery, all I can offer is support. My old guy has very bad LP on both back legs which should have been operated on many years ago, but he's much too old for it now. (he's a rescue from a horrible situation, I've only had him two years. No vet is willing to put him under, even to get hm nuetered. He's about 15, 16 years old and not in the best shape.) I would go with what the vet suggested until the bones set and try to keep the area clean. Best of luck on your little one.


----------



## CHITheresa

Awe poor baby, I hope your baby heals fast and pin causes no more problems. My Amberleah has very bad knees too and she will have surgery soon. I am so worried as she is only 3 lbs. and is going to be only 1 year old next month. 
When I was seven I was hit by a car and had crushed legs and pins right through both legs and sticking out on both sides and hanging in air for 6 months. I have big scars now. I am 53 now so its been awhile.


----------



## foggy

I'm so sorry you're going through this. We want the best for our fur babies and when things like this come up I know how upsetting it is. I had a similar experience with my Roo. She had LP surgery on both back legs and like your little one she had problems with the pins in one of her legs. She too is thin and without a lot of soft tissue. While hers wasn't exactly poking through the skin, it was very close to the surface and you could easily feel it. 

For Roo, I did end up having the pin in her leg removed once the bones were fused as it seemed to be causing her pain. I was under the impression it would be a simple procedure, but to get the pins out they really have to dig around in there and I felt it caused a fair amount of trauma to her leg all over again. Maybe shortening would be all that is needed in your chi's situation, although I agree the pin breaking could be a concern too. Only your surgeon can advise what he thinks is best in your particular case.

If you do have the pin removed, just be aware of what it entails. The good news is my Roo's leg is fine, but it did take awhile for her leg to heal after the pin removal. Good luck, hun. It will all work out for the best in the end. Keep us posted on how things go for her.


----------



## JodieT

Thank you do much for your help and information.

She's doing much better on the leg, it even looks like she's putting some weight on it and her step is getting faster. I'm even telling her off for trying to run now.

She's such a lovely little pup and I feel so sorry for her. She will need the other leg operated on as soon as first leg heals completely. She's so small and young with so many problems with all her legs but hopefully once all the surgery is complete and healed she can have a semi normal life. Even if she ends up being a house dog and only getting out in the garden in the leesh she will have a great life with me.

Foggy with your dog Roo, how is she now? Has it affected her life and can she play and go for walks?
I'm always going to have this in the back of my head which I'm glad about but you can't stop a dog from playing and running, it's not fair. But I would like to know what the limits are and if she will ever be able to play 'ball' and tug on toys ever again.

Also with the carpal valgas on her front paws, has anyone had experience with this? My vet has said that it's a much bigger operation and if goes wrong it's much harden to fix. Touch wood again she will not need these operations as her growth plates are now shut and the full extent of her growth is done but if she starts to hold her paws up it will be back to the vet.

Once again cheers for the advice and kind words. It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## michele

She is very lucky to have you taking care of her,any pics would love to see her


----------



## foggy

You're very welcome! I know exactly what you're going through, it's harder on us then on them I think. I felt so bad putting Roo through it, but she wasn't using her leg at all before the surgery. The good news is that Roo is doing amazing now, she runs and plays like the crazy little one she is. :lol: She's able to do everything with no problems at all - run, play, take walks, etc. It's amazing how well they do with recovery. It's like she never had the surgery. I'm sure it will be the same for yours once she is all healed.  

Roo had only gentle walking for the first 2 months. Walking was the most she did. Some surgeons advise complete crate rest, but mine wanted her walking gently daily. I think the main thing to be very careful with is absolutely no jumping/running until the leg is healed. Any impact to the leg can of course undo the surgery early on before things have healed. I still try and keep her from jumping off furniture now, I have steps for the sofa.

I don't have any experience with carpal valgas, hopefully your little one won't need anything further. I'll be keeping her in my thoughts. Best of luck with everything. 



JodieT said:


> Thank you do much for your help and information.
> 
> She's doing much better on the leg, it even looks like she's putting some weight on it and her step is getting faster. I'm even telling her off for trying to run now.
> 
> She's such a lovely little pup and I feel so sorry for her. She will need the other leg operated on as soon as first leg heals completely. She's so small and young with so many problems with all her legs but hopefully once all the surgery is complete and healed she can have a semi normal life. Even if she ends up being a house dog and only getting out in the garden in the leesh she will have a great life with me.
> 
> Foggy with your dog Roo, how is she now? Has it affected her life and can she play and go for walks?
> I'm always going to have this in the back of my head which I'm glad about but you can't stop a dog from playing and running, it's not fair. But I would like to know what the limits are and if she will ever be able to play 'ball' and tug on toys ever again.
> 
> Also with the carpal valgas on her front paws, has anyone had experience with this? My vet has said that it's a much bigger operation and if goes wrong it's much harden to fix. Touch wood again she will not need these operations as her growth plates are now shut and the full extent of her growth is done but if she starts to hold her paws up it will be back to the vet.
> 
> Once again cheers for the advice and kind words. It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Just for info, this is my girl's story: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...y-pictures-luxating-patella-knee-surgery.html
I hope your pup heals very soon


----------



## JodieT

Thanks once again for the support and help. Jerry'sMom that is very helpful, thanks.

I have not crate rested her, I sectioned off a small part of the living room for the first night but she didn't want to get up at all. But since then she's been tottering about just fine. Day by day I can see her getting stronger on that leg.

The vet said that if she was sore or tired she would lie down so I've let her wander about. The vet even advised to take her outside for short 5minute Leeds walks but I've just had her slowly walking about the garden.
No play, no running, no jumping at all just incase the pin breaks or bends. I guess the more she uses the leg, slowly the stronger it will get.

The vet did say he was expecting at some point the pin would protrude the skin, I just hope it isn't because I have let her walk about. The vet didn't state full crate rest just that she has to take it easy. But I will ask when I see them.

It's horrible seeing her like this, having to be strict with her and not allow her to even walk fast is so hard but for her own good.

I've just had a good look at the stitches and redressed the area with a gauze (plaster) to prevent any dirt getting on the area. It's looking clean, touch wood it stays that way. I'm being ultra clean aswell, hooving everyday and spraying disinfectant on the carpets overnight just incase. Anything to prevent an infection.

Vets tomorrow at 4:30 so will post again and let you know what they say..

Cheers everyone x


----------



## foggy

Best of luck tomorrow, Jodie. It sounds like you're doing everything right.  Our orthos seem to have a similar mentality, mine was the same as far as Roo walking, he said light activity was fine, in fact he wanted her walking on it daily so she wouldn't get stiff, so I always let her do that. I mainly crated her when I left her alone. Especially since I have another chi and I could see her taking off and trying to rough house with him so I was worried about her overdoing it. I'll be thinking about you tomorrow, hoping for a good report. Roo sends kisses to your little one, she knows what she's going through.  xx


----------



## JodieT

Hello again.

Just to let you all know Coco went to the vets today and she's healing up very well. She's using the leg now and the vets very happy with her progress.

The pin cannot be removed and has to stay in place so she's staying on antibiotics and I have a antibiotic cream to aid with the healing. I've to keep her stitches bandaged up to prevent an infection. Fingers crossed she doesn't get one!

Im back at the vets in four days and if it's needed they could file a tiny bit of the pin off and close the wound.

The little critter keeps rubbing the plasters off tho, even with extra tape to hold it on. Im going to have to keep trying different ways and angles & hope one stays on!
So glad she's doing well, left leg next once she's healed fully. I can feel for her since I had both my knees operated on three years ago.. Like owner, like dog!


----------



## foggy

I'm so glad Coco is healing well, Jodie. That's great news! Thanks for letting us know. Fingers crossed all continues to go well and she doesn't get an infection. I'll be keeping her in my thoughts. Please keep us posted.  xx


----------



## DKT113

I have a Field Tech who had his shoulder pinned. His pin popped of his skin and the docs left his exposed as well. He was on antibiotic / had to keep it cleaned, but he was released to work with the pin sticking out. When I received the picture from the job site I about hit the floor as it popped out while he was working (he then doctored and returned to work the next day).

Just wanted to let you know ~ it does happen and to people and animals and he healed up just fine so fingers crossed your pup will to.


----------



## CHITheresa

Both my pins where sticking out on both side of both legs for 6 months.


----------

